# My heart is broken......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I have been off here for a good while but do pop on from time to time. It is here I found our Shadow (Thank you Ruth/Raysmom believe) on the urgent board in Dec of 2007. It's when we made that trip to go rescue him & have him part of our pack. It was the best thing we ever did. He's a speial boy & is dearly going to be missed after tonight. 

Since we found him here I felt it was right to see him off here. 8( 

The last 3 weeks have been hard but nothing harder than Fri to now. We were told he has a brain tumor & he has went downhill fast. He is the first to say goodbye out of our 4 & having such a very hard time. I want to set him free of his sadness but I ache. He is so speical & I'm so glad he became part of our pack. Going to miss him dearly. This day has been hard so dang hard knowing you have to forever say goodbye to seeing his black shiney coat & brown soulful eyes. And those vocal sounds. 

I will forever cherish every moment I had with him. It truly was not long enough. 8((((((


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

I am so sorry  That is just horrible. he will forever be treasured and have a special place in your heart and memories!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG. I'm SO sorry. ( Gads, it's hard to type when you are crying.) You are such a special person to take this great dog and give him a forever home even if it was such a short time. They steal your heart. Think of him as no longer in pain and waiting for you and remembering what a special family you were to him that he found that he wouldn't have if you hadn't done what you did and made him probably the happiest he has ever been even if the time was to short.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

And OMG, he was gorgeous!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry.  He's such a beautiful dog. He had a wonderful life!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

2007, same time and place (and people), where I found Harley, and then my Shepster. What a beautiful, beautiful dog your Shadow is and I am so incredibly sorry for your coming loss. Take care.

RIP Shadow.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

He was such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I knew before I took each of my dogs that I was letting myself in for a world of hurt, particularly with Newlie as I got him not long after Max's death. At times, I have asked myself "why" and it all comes down to the joy and love that they bring into my life are worth the terrible hurt of losing them. (I think.)

My heart breaks for you but know that Shadow will always be your boy, not even death can change that. Rest in peace sweet boy, you will see your Mom again one day.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry, Shadow was an incredibly handsome boy. It truly is never long enough that they are in our lives.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Shadow


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy. Sorry for your loss. RIP Shadow.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Shadow was incredible. You gave him such a good life until the end. His spirit will remain with you. Sometimes you will feel him there. Until you meet again at the Rainbow Bridge his spirit will live in your heart because you were the one that gave him a chance.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy!!!! RIP Shadow


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a gorgeous boy  im so very sorry to be reading this, so hard to let go, HUGS


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I understand some of what you have been through with this terrible diagnosis having lost a special dog the same way. My heart breaks for you. I hope with time the memories of wonderful times you spent together will bring comfort. Take care/Hugs
RIP Shadow


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose them. Run free Shadow!

He had a good life. Just too short. This is the worst part of owning dogs.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. What a stunning boy he was. You did very good by him and I know he will be missed every day!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. Sending hugs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Shadow. Take care 
Maggi


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and your pack. He was as blessed to be in your life as you were to be in his.


----------

